# Useful link to battery/charger reviews



## Daniel (20/11/14)

Being a flashlight freak as well thought I'd share some of my links with you :

*Very comprehensive list of batteries and chargers and reviews* 
*Some additional links to online sources* - in German but just use translate  JA VOLT! 

I'll add some more info as I find my favourites again ... HTH

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Daniel (20/11/14)

reserved


----------



## Daniel (20/11/14)

reserved 2


----------

